# Take a break from DP and have a laugh



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Take a break from dp.....

You sicken me


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> Take a break from dp.....
> 
> You sicken me


He is trying to make people laugh and that sickens you?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Fluke said:


> He is trying to make people laugh and that sickens you?


No, the fact that he's trying to make it seem so simple sickens me.

'Oh lets just take a day off from DP!', as if its that simple..


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> No, the fact that he's trying to make it seem so simple sickens me.
> 
> 'Oh lets just take a day off from DP!', as if its that simple..


Dont comment then


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Dont comment then


I have the right to comment on what the hell i want..


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> I have the right to comment on what the hell i want..


Did I offend you because I tried making people laugh, would you rather me show you something that would make you cry? Did I say in my post, "it is really easy to ignore DP?"....no I didn't.

If you want to be negative and miserable go for it. Seriously it's no wonder why some people have this condition for so long.

I can't believe my post "sickened" you. That's pathetic.

And yes I know you have the right to comment on "whatever the hell you want". Theres just no reason to be a dick about it.


----------

